# Frontier Transmission Problem



## motormax (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello

My nissan frontier of 2005 a kingcab 4cyl 2.5liter, dont go, it go but it go too slowly then i have too shut down the car and then start it again, then it start to go well for a while but when i stop again and go it happen the same thing so i have to shut down again and start it again but it happen the same thing. I want to know what is the problem, i have to change the whole transmission or there is any sensor damaged?

Thank you


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope this isn't what is wrong with your truck, but
take a *very* close look at the appearance of your transmission oil.
If it is opaque or milky (strawberry milkshake appearance), you may have had a radiator failure, where a leak inside your radiator has allowed coolant to contaminate your transmission oil (and vice-versa).
It might be difficult to see on the dipstick, depending on the severity of contamination.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

motormax said:


> Hello
> 
> My nissan frontier of 2005 a kingcab 4cyl 2.5liter, dont go, it go but it go too slowly then i have too shut down the car and then start it again, then it start to go well for a while but when i stop again and go it happen the same thing so i have to shut down again and start it again but it happen the same thing. I want to know what is the problem, i have to change the whole transmission or there is any sensor damaged?
> 
> Thank you


1) Try multiple sentences and proper capitalization so someone can read what you are asking.

2) Miles on the vehicle?

3) Better description of the problem; does it run, can it sustain a speed, how long do you have to wait after shutting down, etc.?

4) How do you know it is the transmission? Exhaust and fuel system problems can have similar effects.

Steve


----------



## motormax (Jul 21, 2010)

azrocketman said:


> 1) Try multiple sentences and proper capitalization so someone can read what you are asking.
> 
> 2) Miles on the vehicle?
> 
> ...


the mile in the vehicle is 74000 mile, and the car run but the 1 gear exit is too slowly, then when i shutdown the car and start it again it work again untill i stop the car. When i stop the car it happen the same thing, so i have to shutdown the car and start it again.

When i shut down the car and start it i dont have to wait it go well but then if i stop the car, it became slowly again.

It can be the transmission cooler problem???


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

1) Is the check engine (service engine soon) light on? If it is, then the On Board Diagnostics (OBD II) has detected a malfunction. You need to read the codes. You can either purchase a code reader (recommended if you are mechanically inclined), have the codes read at a shop, or some auto parts stores will read the code for free.

2) Has the fuel filter ever been changed? If not, you are overdue. I still do not understand the problem you are reporting but a clogged filter can restrict engine power at higher speeds and loads.

3) Is the truck an automatic? If it is, have you checked the fluid condition and level as suggested above? Has the transmission ever been serviced (e.g. fluid change)? If not, at 74,000 miles servicing the transmission is a good idea. Why do you think you have a transmission problem?

Steve


----------



## motormax (Jul 21, 2010)

azrocketman said:


> 1) Is the check engine (service engine soon) light on? If it is, then the On Board Diagnostics (OBD II) has detected a malfunction. You need to read the codes. You can either purchase a code reader (recommended if you are mechanically inclined), have the codes read at a shop, or some auto parts stores will read the code for free.
> 
> 2) Has the fuel filter ever been changed? If not, you are overdue. I still do not understand the problem you are reporting but a clogged filter can restrict engine power at higher speeds and loads.
> 
> ...


1- No there is no service engine soon light.

My problem is When I start the car it run well for a while, and when i stop the car on the stop sign, the car dont run in first gear it directly go to the third gear i think. It means that after i stop on a stop sign and i accelerate the car run too slowly and forced then it directly go to third gear. now you understand me?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

we need to know (and you need to know) the condition and level of your automatic transmission fluid (ATF).
if you think the problem is your transmission, these are the first things to check.
do you know how to check them?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

kukla said:


> we need to know (and you need to know) the condition and level of your automatic transmission fluid (ATF).
> if you think the problem is your transmission, these are the first things to check.
> do you know how to check them?


Kukla is correct, you need to check your transmission fluid condition. In did some searching on-line. The second generation Frontier trucks (2005 and later) are having problems with the transmission cooler within the radiator starting to leak (there are class action suits being considered). You need to check this promptly because you may be looking at several thousand dollars to replace the transmission and radiator. There is a chance, if the problem has not existed for long, that the transmission may be usable with just a flush.

Steve


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am thinking your valve body might be the problem....
But start with checking the condition (color) of the trans fluid (as mentioned above)


----------



## c82175 (May 11, 2011)

azrocketman said:


> Kukla is correct, you need to check your transmission fluid condition. In did some searching on-line. The second generation Frontier trucks (2005 and later) are having problems with the transmission cooler within the radiator starting to leak (there are class action suits being considered). You need to check this promptly because you may be looking at several thousand dollars to replace the transmission and radiator. There is a chance, if the problem has not existed for long, that the transmission may be usable with just a flush.
> 
> Steve


Steve, Can you please direct me to where you found info on a class action suit? I just left from having an official diagnostic done and its gonna be 7k in repairs due to their negligence.

Thank you kindly,
Christina


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

c82175 said:


> Steve, Can you please direct me to where you found info on a class action suit? I just left from having an official diagnostic done and its gonna be 7k in repairs due to their negligence.
> 
> Thank you kindly,
> Christina


Try www.nissanassist.com under radiator assembly or 1-800-867-7669.

Good Luck,

Steve


----------

